# Betdoctor.net by Macot - try our FREE weekends



## sovica (Dec 10, 2010)

Betdoctor.net by Macot (well known Bettingadvice tipster) is offering you to try our services for three weekends in December and have privilege of paid members.
Just register with FREE option and try our services at http://www.betdoctor.net
Our services are monitored by Bettingadvice.com.

Good luck!


----------

